# Ruger Mark III 22/45



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

hey guys me again, i purchased a good ole markIII yesterday for some plinking fun. and all i've got to say is: wow. i have no experience with one but i sighted it in today, and it hits great. i am absolutely impressed with it, i really cant say anything bad about it, other than, its a pain to field-strip for now, and the front sight is alil fat so it covers up alot of the target, but thats no biggy. so can i get an amen from fellow ruger mark or 22/45 owners?


----------



## talldrink (Dec 21, 2010)

AMEN BROTHER!

This might be of interest to you
2245 Maintenance Page

I have 3 MKIIs and always take at least one of them each time I go to the range. Wouldn't be a complete day of shooting if I didnt run 300 rounds down the barrel.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

love my mark II..... i dont know anyone who doesnt love theirs, even the guys who cuss the disassembly stop cussing after a half a dozen times.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Welcome to the .22 LR semi-auto club.

I joined a few months ago. I had a LOT of guns, but nothing in .22 LR.
Mine is a Buck Mark Plus UDX. The blued steel barrel/frame with laminated Rosewood grips model.
I've added a Browning top rail in order to mount a Truglo red/green multi-recticle reflex sight.
Much fun.

But, I'd never diss the eternally popular Ruger "Marks". Can't argue with YEARS of success. :smt1099


----------



## TerrorDactyl (Apr 3, 2011)

I got a 15yr old 22-45 mkII (comp target) yesterday. It was late enough in the day that I didn't have a chance to get to a range so I spent the evening with my laptop finding the youtube video that finally helped me to get the dang thing back together where it would actually work. LOL

Shot it today and love it but the previous owner had it sighted in low and right, but I am getting that changed ok.

It is a world of difference from it to my XDm 9 but is a hoot to shoot it.


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

yep im glad i went with the mark III its extremely fun, when i first shot it i found myself reloading a few times then before i knew it i had already blew through about 200 rounds lol. i see a few extra mags in my future to cut down on the: stop, reload process. disassembly was a pain at first but i got it now so no worries, and i already color-filled it so it looks pretty sweet with the bull-barrel and everything


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

I got mine about 6 months ago and love it! Great trigger, weight/balance, and very accurate. A pleasure to shoot, and a royal pain to break down/reassemble!


----------



## firemanjones (Nov 13, 2011)

I purchased one in October and bring it to the range every time I go. I shoot my 9's and then shoot a couple of hundred rounds with my 22/45. It gets easier every time you break it down.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

had a mki ruger in 1971 - basic tapered barrel
today i bought the 22/45 5.5" bull barrel - 
monday should be a fun day at the range -


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I've got about 5 or 6 of the MKII's. A couple of them, have the Volquartsen Trigger Kit in them. *BIG* difference in felt trigger pull and response.

When it comes to cleaning them, I do the bore and whatever areas a tooth brush can access. No need to field strip them all that often.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's my Ruger MK-III .22/45 that I use for pins. That 40mm scope helps this oldman get on target faster..:smt033










Here's my Ruger MK-III .22 Target model with about all Vorquartsen parts in it. :smt033
I shoot plates with this one.:smt1099


----------



## auggy53 (Feb 7, 2012)

i bought a 22/45 a month ago and i love it . i put a red dot on it and i promise , its hard to miss with this gun . the last 2 times i took it to the range i shot golf balls hanging from a twine at 27 yards with quite a few hits . ive painted a few balls orange to make them easier to see and ive got some 2 '' washers painted orange to shoot at . this gun is so much fun to shoot i cant wait to get to the range again.
i also have an lcp , p95 , mark 111 standard and blackhawk 357 . nothing but ruger for me 
thanks


----------



## jbkooney (Apr 4, 2012)

Rugers are my favorite gun.


----------



## sevensix (Nov 17, 2012)

The MkIII 22/45 developed a fast reputation for being a real pain to reassemble after field stripping. I did OK on mine only because I had a MkI and remembered the sequence in reassembly, especially the orientation of the hammer strut alignment. Still, it is a solid gun through and through. Nice guns but a tad heavy.
-sevensix


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I just posted this on another thread. You really might want to consider doing this;


I have a Mark III 22/45 5 1/2" fluted barrel and I promptly removed the magazine disconnect safety to not only improve the trigger but to also make it easier to field strip the gun for cleaning. By removing this "feature", your magazine will also drop free instead of you having to pull it out. You might want to consider doing this. I bought the part needed from a man in Canada who machines them. It is a quality part and does make a difference.

Ruger 22/45 mag disconnect removal - YouTube


----------

